# FA: TiVo HD Series 3 DVR w/ Lifetime Service - upgraded to 1TB/148Hrs



## eric_n_dfw (Jul 15, 2003)

Auctioning my 1TB TiVo HD with Lifetime Service, pictures and details on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320838379245

Opening bid $149 or Buy it now for $400 (plus shipping)


----------



## eric_n_dfw (Jul 15, 2003)

A kind soul PM'ed me saying that many of these models have capacitor problems so I opened up the box and took some pictures. I had a similar problem years ago on one of my HDVR2's so I think I know what they were talking about: bulging tops on the cap's in the power supply.

I'm happy to report that none of them are showing any such signs, here's pictures from a bunch of angles.


TiVo HD Capacitors 3 by eric_n_dfw, on Flickr


TiVo HD Capacitors 4 by eric_n_dfw, on Flickr


TiVo HD Capacitors 2 by eric_n_dfw, on Flickr


TiVo HD Capacitors 1 by eric_n_dfw, on Flickr


----------



## eric_n_dfw (Jul 15, 2003)

Just to throw my fellow TivoCommunity members a bone, if one of you are the winning bidder on this auction, PM me (or email me from eBay) letting me know and I'll throw in a 2nd remote free!

It's a DirecTivo style remote but works with this TiVo just the same!

Untitled by eric_n_dfw, on Flickr


----------



## eric_n_dfw (Jul 15, 2003)

Less than an hour to go on the auction!


----------

